# win98 error 0187:BFF9DFFF



## fugenerrors

sup yall. anyways sometime my comp stuffs up and comes up with a blue screan and says the error 0187:BFF9DFFF. can any1 tell me how to fix this?


----------



## [tab]

Try this:
Memtest86


----------



## Aleksey

The blue screen of death mostly comes up when one of your applications interfiers with the system operations in your RAM (blocking them out, etc.). I think the solution is obvious.


----------



## ian

hehehe and I thought they only called it the blue screen of death where I work, seems it is a universal term


----------



## [tab]

We get jobs assigned to use with 'BSOD' used to describe the problem... it's a universal term.


----------

